# Verge Movement



## snippy (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi

I am new to this forum and need some help. I am looking for a drawing or sketch or plan layout of a 16th Century verge movement.

Any information is welcome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2007)

snippy said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to this forum and need some help. I am looking for a drawing or sketch or plan layout of a 16th Century verge movement.
> 
> Any information is welcome.


Hi Snippy.

This is a line drawing of an early Verge movement. Hope this helps.



















Rabbit


----------

